# Two new plott pups



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here the new plot pups we got for my two boys,,looks like there going to be good ones.[attachment=1:3j9vamc2]pup 1-1.jpg[/attachment:3j9vamc2]


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

Good looking Goofy! How many dogs do you guys have nowadays?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

18,,,,,,And Izzy, I was up Browns Peak a couple weeks ago and look over all that 
country we covered.........That was one heck of hike!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

Good lookin pups goofy...........they local or imported...........


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

How did I know plottrunner would comment on this thread? I'm magic!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

Sent ya a PM Plotty,,,,,,,,


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

Goofy, every time I look at that giant rack I think of that damned hike and it makes me want to vomit. I'd do it again in a heartbeat though, and just so you know, I now practice my long range shooting at least once a month so i won't be that embarrassed ever again.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Two new plot pups*

.
.
whats a plot?

:mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Now let me get this right,,,A guy knows 50 houndsmen coast to coast and
doesn't know what a Plott hound dog is?????????

What's up with that?


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

you don't know many or you'd have heard that long ago and OFTEN!

hell even guys at Plott Days say it! :mrgreen: 

Wife and I were discussing a loan for stamps tonight looking at the list of christmas cards and I bet we know closer to 200 houndsmen both canada and the USA.

you run hounds? name a state I bet I know a houndsman there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Utah.


----------

